# "Need for Speed Shift funktioniert nicht mehr"



## TestudoImprobis (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem ich einen neuen Rechner habe (siehe Signatur) bin ich gerade dabei meine Spiele zu installieren.

So auch NFS Shift.

Sobald ich jedoch ein Rennen starte, bricht das Spiel im Ladebildschirm des Rennens ab und es kommt die Fehlermeldung: Need for Speed Shift funktioniert nicht mehr.

Was kann ich machen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2014)

Das kann Tausende Ursachen haben, ein erster Schritt der zumeist das Problem beseitigt ist aber, alle Treiber (und evtl. auch das Spiel) auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (13. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann Tausende Ursachen haben, ein erster Schritt der zumeist das Problem beseitigt ist aber, alle Treiber (und evtl. auch das Spiel) auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.


 
Graka Treiber und co sind natürlich auf dem neuesten Stand.

Dann habe ich noch von Patch 1.02 heruntergeladen. Hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## n3ts4k (13. April 2014)

Hast du alle anderen notwendigen Programme installiert? netframework, ms visual c++ etc.
Und diese Fehlermeldung kannst du die Signatur von der mal mit einem Sceenshot festhalten?


----------



## TestudoImprobis (14. April 2014)

n3ts4k schrieb:


> Hast du alle anderen notwendigen Programme installiert? netframework, ms visual c++ etc.
> Und diese Fehlermeldung kannst du die Signatur von der mal mit einem Sceenshot festhalten?



Hier der Screenshot


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. April 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann Tausende Ursachen haben, ein erster Schritt der zumeist das Problem beseitigt ist aber, alle Treiber (und evtl. auch das Spiel) auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.


 Nach Installation des offiziellen €A-Patches und drüberbügelns des Community Patches _sollte_ diese Fehlermeldung Vergangenheit sein...


----------



## TestudoImprobis (14. April 2014)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Nach Installation des offiziellen €A-Patches und drüberbügelns des Community Patches _sollte_ diese Fehlermeldung Vergangenheit sein...


 
Nur blöd, dass man sich da anmelden muss...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. April 2014)

TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass man sich da anmelden muss...


 Na und?


----------



## n3ts4k (15. April 2014)

Klingt für mich irgendwie nach einer wenig legalen Version, werde hier bestimmt keine Hilfestellung für sowas geben.


----------



## acti0n (15. April 2014)

Wie kommt man denn da drauf?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2014)

"_Unofficial Community Patch aims to only correct bugs in the game while  preserving the driving feel of stock Shift, rather than making radical  handling changes as with Overhaul or Sharp mod_."

Heißt sinngemäß, dass Freizeit-Programmier-Enthusiasten mit diesem Patch diverse Fehler im Spiel ausbessern- wohl weil's die Urheber des Programmcodes nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben. 
Von der Sache her kann ich daran nichts illegales feststellen...


----------



## kero81 (16. April 2014)

Glaub der Meint die Version des TS´s. ^^ Hoffe ich zumindest, alles andere wäre n Witz.


----------

